
Social News Reddit Alternative - danieleder
http://www.duno.com
======
ocdtrekkie
The front page is covered in people seeking dating or sex. I don't think this
is a viable Reddit alternative.

~~~
danieleder
thank you for the comment... of course its not yet... i am pushing all kinds
of people in there it will take maybe 6-12 months before the traffic is
reasonable

~~~
gus_massa
One of the underestimate things of building a reddit alternative is the effort
to moderate. You must moderate aggressively to give the site the feel you
like. For example, HN is extremely heavily moderated in spite of the plain
look.

Do you like to build a site that your family would use? Will they like the
current mix of stories there?

